
In sign of the times, Ayn Rand Institute approved for PPP loan - artur_makly
https://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN248026
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23764542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23764542)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23755583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23755583)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23757033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23757033)

~~~
miles
Thank you, Dan. It's certainly tough to catch differing URLs for the same
story, but two of those submissions[1,2] appear to share the exact same
link[3], with the first one flagged. I imagine it must be uncommon for an
identical URL of a flagged submission to be accepted again so soon?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23764542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23764542)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23757033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23757033)

[3] [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-ppp-
ay...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-ppp-ayn-rand-
idUSKBN248026)

~~~
dang
The dupe detector doesn't consider flags, and it allows reposts if an article
hasn't had significant attention yet. It's porous on purpose, to allow good
articles multiple chances at attention. Unfortunately, since we have no
software to distinguish good articles from bad ones, it also allows bad ones
multiple chances at attention. Thems the breaks.

------
miles
I normally don't comment on identical or similar stories I've submitted
earlier, but in this case find both the subject and the flagging sufficiently
interesting to share:

The Ayn Rand Institute Takes a Loan from Paycheck Protection Program
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23762937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23762937)

------
seibelj
I am a libertarian (not objectivist) and I see no moral issue with taking
money from the government. I (and everyone else) pays for this, even if I
adamantly oppose any number of government services.

If I could opt-out from paying for (social security, endless wars, the DMV,
and on and on) I would, but I can’t, and I pay all my taxes, so I should get
the crappy benefits they provide. I just advocate for personal choice and less
government.

~~~
rogerkirkness
It is a tremendously difficult ethical problem to unwind. Is it ethical to let
someone else dole your own money back to you? That's the part I struggle to
understand the merit to. One wouldn't need loans from an all powerful central
government if not for forced reappropriation of the wealth in the first place.
Somehow, people would trade.

